# Problem with UK Sarms Website



## Kus23 (Mar 28, 2014)

EDIT: If I can't refer to the company I can't ask my question, NVM.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Why are you posting sources...


----------



## Kus23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Why are you posting sources...


 I guess because SARMS aren't illegal...


----------

